# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > VR: Monet mittarit kertovat VR:n kehitystyön onnistumisesta

## RSS

Monet kehityshankkeet ja uudistukset ovat kohentaneet VR:n julkisuuskuvaa. Useat viime aikoina julkaistut tutkimukset kertovat, että suomalaisten käsitys VR:n toiminnasta on parantunut. Loyalty House: Asiakasohjelma Veturiin liittyneet tyytyväisiäVR:n Veturi-asiakasohjelma on ponkaissut kärkeen Loya


Lue tiedote VR-konsernin sivuilta...

----------


## Piikkimonni

Varmaan muut mittarit osoittavakin paitsi kello. Toteaa lähes päivittäin junien takia työstä myöhästyvä lähiliikennejunien käyttäjä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Varmaan muut mittarit osoittavakin paitsi kello. Toteaa lähes päivittäin junien takia työstä myöhästyvä lähiliikennejunien käyttäjä.


Lähiliikenteen junista yli 95% kulkee ajallaan (vastaa sekä tilastoja että omakohtaisia kokemuksia), mutta myöhästyt töistä lähes päivittäin? Itse lähden liikkeelle aina edellisellä vuorolla, niin ei tarvitse stressata kello kaulassa.

----------


## Murzu

Kun myöhästytään päivittäin töistä, on todennäköisesti syyllinen henkilö itse. Krooninen myöhästely johtuu useimmiten siitä, että laittaa oman kellonsa liian myöhään soittamaan, torkuttaa kelloa, vitkastelee, yms. Tämän lisäksi kävelyyn juna-asemalle lähdetään aina sekuntipelillä, loppumatka juostaan, ja sitten myöhästytään siitä junasta johon piti ehtiä. Kaiken lisäksi monella on oma kello vain suurpiirteisesti ajassa, todellinen aika voi olla minuutin tai parikin edellä. Kyse on lähinnä viitsimisestä. Kun ei jaksa viitsiä, löydetään helposti tekosyitä. Kun myöhästely kroonistuu, on yhä helpompi hakea tekosyitä omalle hitaudelle. Junat myöhästelee joskus, mutta krooniseen myöhästelyyn junat ei ole syy. Sen tietää moni työnantajakin, eikä se nykyään mene enää läpi. Useimmiten myöhästelyyn auttaa työnantajan puhuttelu, sen jälkeen yleensä myöhästely lakkaa, ainakin joksikin aikaa.

----------


## Kani

Enpähän noin yleisesti ottaen millään alalla ymmärrä ehdotusta, että asiakkaan on nöyrästi valittava aikaisempi vuoro, jos sopiva vuoro ei pysy aikataulussa ja aiheuttaa asiakkaalle ongelmia. Ei ole asiakkaan tehtävä paikata palveluntarjoajan puutteita, vaan palveluntarjoajan olisi pantava ne kuntoon.

----------


## Koala

Kyllä myöhästyvän työntekijän junavuorovalinta on pielessä jos melkein aina myöhästyy töistä. Kyllä aikuisen ihmisen pitää tajuta että juna voi myöhästyä eikä suunnitella työmatkaansa siten että on työpaikalla minuuttia ennen työajan alkua.

Kokeilkaa myöhästyä töistä vaikka kolmena päivänä putkeen ja selittäkää pomolle syyksi junan myöhästyminen. Mitäköhän pomo mahtaisi sanoa, ettei vain ehdottaisi aiempaa junaa...

Toki voi olla periaateänkyrä, käyttää sitä junaa jolla ei ehdi ja saada potkut. Kukin tyylillään.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä myöhästyvän työntekijän junavuorovalinta on pielessä jos melkein aina myöhästyy töistä. Kyllä aikuisen ihmisen pitää tajuta että juna voi myöhästyä eikä suunnitella työmatkaansa siten että on työpaikalla minuuttia ennen työajan alkua.


Kun riittävän tiukalle pistetään, punaiset jalankulkuvalot, liikaa muita jalankulkijoita kadulla tai se, ettei toimiston hissi osu kohdalle jo myöhästyttävät töistä. Harva kuitenkaan ilkeää sanoa noita myöhästymisen syyksi.  :Smile: 

Jos työmatka on suunniteltu niin, että se toteutuu vain jos juna on minuutin etuajassa, paikka on etuvaunussa ja pääsee ensimmäisenä ulos junasta, jalankulkuvalot näyttävät vihreää ja toimiston hissi oli valmiiksi alhaalla, ei kannata ihmetellä olevansa myöhässä. Kun oma kello on vielä pari minuuttia edellä, ettei itse myöhästy junasta, voi hyvin kiroilla, että aina junat ovat myöhässä.

----------


## Koala

Se on kyllä ihan fakta että ihmiset kylmästi valehtelevat myöhästymisen syyn ja liikennevälineen myöhästyminen on loistava syyllinen. Eräänä päivänä Elielinaukiolla istuin bussissa joka lähti samantien kun Buscom piippasi. Minuutin sisällä takanani istuva nainen soitti johonkin ja pahoitteli tulevansa myöhässä kun "tää bussi on ihan sikana myöhässä"...

----------


## Kani

"Aloitimme puoli yhdeksän uutiset jo 20.20, kai katsoja voisi avata televisionsa ajoissa."
"Suljimme kaupan jo 20.45, kyllä asiakkaan pitäisi tulla riittävästi ennen sulkemisaikaa."
"Maito maksaa tänään kympin litra, kyllä jokaisella pitäisi olla mukana sen verran ylimääräistä rahaa."
"Uimahallimme vesi nyt sattuu olemaan tänään +10'C, miksette ottaneet märkäpukua mukaan."
"Parkkimittarimme kello kulkee tuplavauhdilla, kyllä asiakkaan kannattaisi maksaa varmuuden vuoksi ylimääräistä aikaa."
"Tilasitte ison pihvin ranskalaisilla mutta saatte tästä vain salaatinlehden, kai jokaisella järkevällä ihmisellä on laukussa omat eväät."
Jne.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varmaan muut mittarit osoittavakin paitsi kello. Toteaa lähes päivittäin junien takia työstä myöhästyvä lähiliikennejunien käyttäjä.





> Lähiliikenteen junista yli 95% kulkee ajallaan (vastaa sekä tilastoja että omakohtaisia kokemuksia), mutta myöhästyt töistä lähes päivittäin? Itse lähden liikkeelle aina edellisellä vuorolla, niin ei tarvitse stressata kello kaulassa.


Näiden kahden kommentin perusteella kyllä näyttää siltä, että juna ei edelleenkään ole luotettava työmatkaväline. Piikkimonnin viestistä ei käy selville, minkälainen pelivara hänen työmatkassaan on ja paljonko juna on myöhässä silloin, kun hän töistä myöhästyy. Mutta Knightriderin viesti osoittaa, että junat ovat yleisesti myöhässä enintään vuorovälin verran, ja sen vuoksi on matkustettava edellisellä vuorolla kuin sillä, jolla aikataulun mukaan pitäisi ehtiä.

Silti VR-Yhtymän tilasto voi pitää paikkansa, mikä tarkoittaa vain sitä, että tilasto ei mittaa oikeata asiaa. Ihan vain esimerkin vuoksi: 10 minuutin vuorovälillä klo 06-22 palvelevalla junayhteydellä on päivässä 192 lähtöä. Jos niistä on 5 % myöhässä, se tarkoittaa, että 9 vuoroa myöhästyy. Nämä voivat olla esimerkiksi aamuruuhkan kaikki vuorot 1,5 tunnin aikana, mikä tarkoittaa, että useat sadat ihmiset myöhästyvät, koska ei ole toimitettu sitä palvelua, joka on myyty.

Kani on oikeassa edellisen viestinsä kanssa. Yleisesti kuluttajalla katsotaan olevan oikeus saada sitä, mitä myyjä lupaa. Onhan juuri käynnissä kohu siitä, että kuluttaja on saanut eineksessään lihaa, mutta se on väärästä eläimestä. Asiaa ei voida hyväksyä, ja koko EU:n elintarvikevalvonta on hätätilassa. Siitä huolimatta, että tapahtunut virhe voidaan tulkita jopa siten, että kuluttaja on saanut parempaa kuin on luvattu. Sillä maksaahan hevosenliha Suomessa enemmän kuin nauta.

Miksi joukkoliikenteessä tilanne on toisin, ja tämän ketjun joidenkin kommenttien perusteella se saakin olla toisin?

Kyllä kuluttajalla on oikeus vaatia ja saada luvattu tuote myös joukkoliikenteessä. Ja jos tai kun se ei muuten onnistu, pitää olla sellainen matkatakuu, että palvelun tuottajalle on kannattavampaa tehdä mitä on luvannut kuin selittää, että ainahan voi lähteä edellisellä vuorolla. Käytännössä moni ei lähde edellisellä vuorolla, vaan omalla autolla.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Näiden kahden kommentin perusteella kyllä näyttää siltä, että juna ei edelleenkään ole luotettava työmatkaväline. Piikkimonnin viestistä ei käy selville, minkälainen pelivara hänen työmatkassaan on ja paljonko juna on myöhässä silloin, kun hän töistä myöhästyy. Mutta Knightriderin viesti osoittaa, että junat ovat yleisesti myöhässä enintään vuorovälin verran, ja sen vuoksi on matkustettava edellisellä vuorolla kuin sillä, jolla aikataulun mukaan pitäisi ehtiä.


Ei kai millään kulkuneuvolla voi lähteä sillä viimeisellä vuorolla/minuutilla, jolla aikataulun mukaisesti ehtii, kuitenkin pitäen myöhästymismahdollisuuden korkeintaan prosentissa? Suomen talvessa? Itse lähden aina 5 minuuttia aikaisemmalla junalla, mutta lähtisin yhtä hyvin bussilla tai henkilöautollakin 5 minuuttia/yhden vuoron ennen viimeistä mahdollisuutta, sillä bussi myöhästyy yllättävän usein talvella 5 min ja automatkallekaan ei vaadita ihmeitä, vaan yksi kolari, joka on jollekulle sattunut reitin varrella - vaikka kolaripaikka olisi jo siivottu, vaikutukset matka-aikaan jatkuvat vielä pitkään.

----------


## Koala

> "Aloitimme puoli yhdeksän uutiset jo 20.20, kai katsoja voisi avata televisionsa ajoissa."
> "Suljimme kaupan jo 20.45, kyllä asiakkaan pitäisi tulla riittävästi ennen sulkemisaikaa."
> "Maito maksaa tänään kympin litra, kyllä jokaisella pitäisi olla mukana sen verran ylimääräistä rahaa."
> "Uimahallimme vesi nyt sattuu olemaan tänään +10'C, miksette ottaneet märkäpukua mukaan."
> "Parkkimittarimme kello kulkee tuplavauhdilla, kyllä asiakkaan kannattaisi maksaa varmuuden vuoksi ylimääräistä aikaa."
> "Tilasitte ison pihvin ranskalaisilla mutta saatte tästä vain salaatinlehden, kai jokaisella järkevällä ihmisellä on laukussa omat eväät."
> Jne.


No jos halutaan tälle linjalle lähteä. Huoh. Voinet kuitenkin myöntää että liikenteessä on aika paljon muuttujia? Se on vähän eri asia kuin että kaupan henkilökunta häipyy huvikseen etuajassa. Sairastapauksen vuoksi suljettu kauppa on osunut kohdalle useamman kerran...

----------


## joht. Nyman

> No jos halutaan tälle linjalle lähteä. Huoh. Voinet kuitenkin myöntää että liikenteessä on aika paljon muuttujia? Se on vähän eri asia kuin että kaupan henkilökunta häipyy huvikseen etuajassa. Sairastapauksen vuoksi suljettu kauppa on osunut kohdalle useamman kerran...


Koala ei ilmeisesti nyt muista tai halua muistaa sitä, että nimenomaisesti VR:n tapauksessa VR laittaa hyvin usein vastuun asiakkaalle omista töppäilyistä. Loistavin esimerkki tästä oli taannoinen juttu, jossa asiakas osti automaatista läjän sarjalippuja Hki-Tku-välille. Automaatti tulosti taajamajunalippuja Helsinki-Turku-välille. Ainut vaan, ettei Rantaradalla kulje ensimmäistäkään taajamajunaa. VR perusteli asiaa sillä, että tottahan toki asiakkaan olisi pitänyt tarkistaa ennakkoon ja omatoimisesti, mitä junia mainitulla välillä kulkee.

Toinen juttu on VR:n Visa Electron ja Maestro -sekoilu (kelpaa, ei kelpaa, kelpaa sittenkin, ei muuten varmasti kelpaa, jos yhteys pelaa, niin kelpaa, jne...).

Alla pari linkkiä yllä mainittuihin uutisiin:
*"VR myy automaateista käyttökelvottomia lippuja"* ->

*"Asiakkaalta vaaditaan aktiivisuutta"*
VR-konsernin viestintäasiantuntija Annikka Itkonen myöntää, että asiakas voi ostaa VR:n automaatista täysin vääränlaisen lipun.
Hän pahoittelee vuolaasti virheen olemassaoloa. Käyttökelvottoman lipun saamisen mahdollistaa automaattien tekninen toteutus, joka ei erittele reiteillä kulkevia junia, vaan tulostaa lipun kuin lipun valitun reitin mukaan.
- Asiakkaalta vaaditaan paljon omaa aktiivisuutta ja tiedonhankintaa."

*Visa Electronilla ei voi maksaa junassa*

Junahenkilökunta toimii työssään ohjeiden ja sääntöjen mukaisesti, mutta poikkeuksellisissa tilanteissa he voivat käyttää myös omaa harkintaansa ja arviointikykyään.
--

Mitenhän lie homma toimisi, mikäli kiskoilla toimisi muitakin operaattoreita? En jaksa mitenkään uskoa sitä, että vapaassa markkinassa toimivalla yrityksellä olisi mahdollisuutta toimia siten, että jonkin tietoliikenneongelman -johon asiakkaalla ei ole osaa eikä arpaa- vuoksi asiakas heitetään yön selkään junasta. Ei, en halua tuputtaa monopolinpurkua jokaiseen kontekstiin, mutta nämä ovat todellisia esimerkkejä monopolitoiminnan haitoista: kun kilpailua ei ole, näin voidaan tehdä, sillä vaihtoehtojakaan ei ole.

Vorgissa muuten kirjoitettiin VR:n lippu-uudistuksesta syyskuussa 2011 varsin aktiivisesti. Luin hieman liian nopeasti alla olevan Tuukka Ryypön vorgiin linkkaaman (http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index.....html#msg23028) VR:n mainostekstin:
"Tutustu monopoliseen lippuvalikoimaan ja uudistuneeseen verkkokauppaan!"

----------


## GT8N

> Lähiliikenteen junista yli 95% kulkee ajallaan (vastaa sekä tilastoja että omakohtaisia kokemuksia), mutta myöhästyt töistä lähes päivittäin? Itse lähden liikkeelle aina edellisellä vuorolla, niin ei tarvitse stressata kello kaulassa.


Kannattaa muistaa, että kaikilla linjoilla vuoroväli ei ole viisi minuuttia.

Itse kuljen työmatkoja säännöllisesti R ja H -junilla. Eikä paljon naurata, kun liikenne välillä sekoilee. Ei nimittäin tule mieleenkään lähteä puolituntia aikaisemmin vain sen vuoksi, että jos junaliikenne nyt tänään sattuu jälleen sekoilemaan.

Se, että myöhästyy itse junasta, on oma moka. Puolestaan se, että junavuoro on peruttu tai ei kulje luvatulla tavalla on palveluntarjoajan moka.





> Enpähän noin yleisesti ottaen millään alalla ymmärrä ehdotusta, että asiakkaan on nöyrästi valittava aikaisempi vuoro, jos sopiva vuoro ei pysy aikataulussa ja aiheuttaa asiakkaalle ongelmia. Ei ole asiakkaan tehtävä paikata palveluntarjoajan puutteita, vaan palveluntarjoajan olisi pantava ne kuntoon.


Nimenomaan. 

Otetaan esimerkki.

Lähden Rekolasta ja haluan olla Riihimäellä 8.20. (R saapuu Riihimäelle 8.08.) Tällöin on Rekolasta lähdettävä K-junalla 7.26 Keravalle. Keravalla vaihtoaika on 5 minuuttia. (7.35-7.40). Vaikka Keravalla on lähiliikenteen 3min "toleranssin" ylittävä 5min vaihto, ei tähän voi absoluuttisesti luottaa, sillä välillä yksittäiset junat myöhästelevät tai ovat peruttu. Käykin jälleen niin mukavasti, että Rekolassa asemalle tullessa näyttöauluissa ilmoitetaan perutusta K-junasta. Keravalle siten ei ehdi ennen R:n lähtöä. Lopputuloksena on myöhästyminen, koska epäonnistuneen vaihdon vuoksi seuraava H on perillä riihimäellä vasta 8.46.

Onko tämä siis asiakkaan vika, kun hän ei ymmärtänyt lähteä edellisellä vuorolla ja odotella Keravalla 15 min sen sijaan, että luottaisi luvattuun palveluun ja kulkisi yhteydellä, jossa on 5min vaihto? 

Kun asiakkaalla on vaikka kuukausilippu (eli hän on jo maksanut palvelusta), ei hänelle em. tapauksessa korvata mitään. Eli asiakkaan moka, kun oli niin tyhmä ettei mennyt autolla.

Pitääkö siis aina lähteä useita junavuoroja etukäteen ihan vain varmuuden vuoksi, jos palvelu ei satu olemaan luvattua? Mielestäni ei, sillä on palveluntarjoajan velvollisuus tuottaa luvattua palvelua.

Varsinkaan talvella ei muutenkaan kiinnosta paljon mennä palelemaan asemille vain varmuuden vuoksi.  

Vaikka VR:n mukaan alle kolmen minuutin möhästyminen ei ole myöhästyminen, on se kuitenkin työpaikan kellokortin mukaan, jossa ei ole mitään kolmen minuutin säätöä. Jos jokin vuoro on usein vähän myöhässä, kertyy siitä kuitenkin pidemmällä aikavälilllä asiakkaalle huomattavasti menetettyjä minuutteja. Tavallaan pikkujuttu, muttei varmasti lisää sympatioita rautatieoperaattoria kohtaan.




> Näiden kahden kommentin perusteella kyllä näyttää siltä, että juna ei edelleenkään ole luotettava työmatkaväline.


Omakohtaisien kokemuksien perusteella voin sanoa, että varsinkin ruuhka-aikoina junaliikenne on säännöllisesti enemmän tai vähemmän epäluotettavaa. 

Lisäksi ärsyttää se, että myöhässäkulkevat kaukojunat laitetaan myöhästyttämään muita junia. Eli kun yksi myöhästyy, niin myöhästyvät muutkin. Eurooppalainen toimintamalli on se, että myöhästyjä laitetaan siihen väliin johon se mahtuu, eikä myöhästyttämään muita ajassaan kulkevia junia.

Esim. monesti jo Helsingistä myöhässä lähtevä IC 71 laitetaan poikkeuksetta kulkemaan R:n edelle. Siten muuten aikataulussa lähtemään päässyt R jääkin myöhään ja myöhästyy Pasilassa ja Tikkurilassa, kun IC pyörii edessä. Eikä Sm4:n surkealla kiihtyvyydellä oteta R:n aikatauluilla minuuttiakaan kiinni.

Menettely IC:n myöhästyessä olisi normaalissa valtiossa siten, että R kulkeen ajallaan ja IC sitten myöhässä perässä.

Tavallaan pieni asia, mutta säännöllisesti toistuessaan saa ajattelemaan miksi sitä on niin tyhmä, että maksaa itsensä kipeäksi siitä palvelusta, johon ei voi edes luottaa.





> Silti VR-Yhtymän tilasto voi pitää paikkansa, mikä tarkoittaa vain sitä, että tilasto ei mittaa oikeata asiaa. Ihan vain esimerkin vuoksi: 10 minuutin vuorovälillä klo 06-22 palvelevalla junayhteydellä on päivässä 192 lähtöä. Jos niistä on 5 % myöhässä, se tarkoittaa, että 9 vuoroa myöhästyy. Nämä voivat olla esimerkiksi aamuruuhkan kaikki vuorot 1,5 tunnin aikana, mikä tarkoittaa, että useat sadat ihmiset myöhästyvät, koska ei ole toimitettu sitä palvelua, joka on myyty.


Näin juuri. Vaikka 5% tuntuu vähältä, ei sen vaikutukset kuitenkaan ole yleensä mitättömiä.




> Kyllä kuluttajalla on oikeus vaatia ja saada luvattu tuote myös joukkoliikenteessä. Ja jos tai kun se ei muuten onnistu, pitää olla sellainen matkatakuu, että palvelun tuottajalle on kannattavampaa tehdä mitä on luvannut kuin selittää, että ainahan voi lähteä edellisellä vuorolla. Käytännössä moni ei lähde edellisellä vuorolla, vaan omalla autolla.


Ongelma on juuri se, ettei mitään matkatakuuta ole.

Siten moni on juurikin päätynyt vaihtamaan siihen kotioven edestä lähtevään omaan välineeseen, jonka luotettavuutta ei tarvitse arvailla.

----------


## Nrg

Mielestäni joht. Nyman yllä kiteytti hyvin sen, miten monopolitilanteessa yrityksen palvelun puutteista johtuvista ongelmista tuleekin asiakkaan omaa syytä. "Mitäs et itse ymmärtänyt palvelumme olevan niin huonoa, oma on syysi", "mitäs ei itselläsi ole varaa ostaa autoa", "Mitäs et ymmärtänyt, että myymme lipputuotteita, joita et voi käyttää". Vapaa kilpailu ratkoisi kaikki edellä mainitut ongelmat, eikä syitä varmaankaan tarvitse eritellä.

Muutoinkin, vaikka mainitut myöhästyneet 5% olisivatkin jakautuneet tasaisesti kaikille tunneille, on se loppujen lopuksi varsin suuri luku. Mikäli käyttää yhden vaihdon junayhteyttä suuntaansa, eli neljää junaa päivässä, myöhästyy joko kotiin tai töihin päin joka viides päivä, eli kerran viikossa viiden päivän työviikolla. Työnantajan leimasimesta huonon palvelun takia myöhästytään joka toinen viikko. Monopoli voi tämän asiakkaan syyksi pistää, mutta kuten GT8N edellä kuvasi, on esimerkiksi vartin kököttely joka päivä Keravan pakkasessa huonon palvelun takia melko ikävää. Tämmöiselle palveluasenteelle on kuitenkin luvassa hyvin likainen loppu, mikäli sen yksinoikeus tuottaa palvelua joskus lakkaa.

Ja itse asiassa, jos tarkkoja ollaan, ei VR ole edes nyt monopoli kuin tiukasti rajattuna. Asiakkaan tarkoitus on päästä paikasta A paikkaan B ja sen palvelun voi toteuttaa monella muullakin tavalla kuin raiteilla. Vaikka oma auto olisikin junaa hitaampi, niin ainakaan liikenteen tökkiessä siitä ei tarvitse kärsiä ulkona kylmässä ja se arvo olisi ihan hyvä ymmärtää. Edes VR:llä ei pitäisi siis olla varaa harjoittaa tuollaista asiakaspalvelutörttöilyä, koska matkustajajunillakin on jo nykytilanteessa tosiasiallisia kilpailijoita. Toivoa sopii, että kilpailijoita nähdään myös raiteilla tulevaisuudessa. Muutenkaan en ymmärrä valtiomonopolin logiikkaa rautatieliikenteessä. Kun alkoholimonopolilla halutaan rajoittaa alkoholin käyttöä ja uhka- ja rahapelimonopoleilla pelaamista, niin miten rautatiemonopolin sitten uskotaan tekevän jotain ihan muuta rautatiematkustamiselle?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siten moni on juurikin päätynyt vaihtamaan siihen kotioven edestä lähtevään omaan välineeseen, jonka luotettavuutta ei tarvitse arvailla.


Niinpä niin, vaikka itse asiassa autolla kulkeminen ei ole luotettavaa. Autoliikenne on lähes sattumanvaraista, vaikka ruuhka-aikojen muodossa siinä tiettyä säännöllisyyttä onkin. Mutta jo nyt Helsingin seudulla on syytä varata ainakin vartti extra-aikaa automatkaan, joka tavallisesti kestää noin puoli tuntia. Ja tämän lisäksi siis pitää ymmärtää, että ruuhkan ulkopuolella ja ruuhka-aikana samalla puolen tunnin matkalla voi olla tuo samainen vartin ero.

Joukkoliikenteen ehkä tärkein kilpailuetu autoiluun nähden on täsmällisyys. Sen kautta joukkoliikenne voi olla myös nopeampaa kuin autoilu. Koska matkan kokonaisaikaan ei tarvita epätäsmällisyyteen varautumista. Siksi onkin masentavaa, ettei joukkoliikenteen täsmällisyydelle anneta liikennesuunnittelussa mitään arvoa. Ja siten tilanne on kuten Knightrider opasti, että paras vaan mennä edellisellä vuorolla.

Niinpä meillä ollaan GT8N:n kuvailemassa tilanteessa. Epätäsmällinen autoilukin on täsmällisempää kuin joukkoliikenne.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

Täydellisyyteen ei varmasti minkään liikkumis-tai kuljetusmuodon luotettavuuden kanssa koskaan päästä, mutta onhan junien täsmällisyys täällä ihan hyvällä tasolla. Oikeastaan erinomaisella tasolla kun huomioidaan asuinseutumme osin arktiset olosuhteet. Jos siis verrataan vähänkin vertailukelpoisiin kohteisiin eli läntisen Euroopan muuhun junaliikenteeseen. Legendaarisen Japanian junaliikenteen tasolle lienee vielä kuitenkin matkaa?  :Very Happy:  Ja värjöttelystä pakkasessa junien myöhästellessä on rakkailla ja kehumillamme ruotsalaisilla paljon enemmän kokemusta muutamina viime talvina kuin meillä suomalaisilla. 
Eikai tätä aihetta aina tarvitse katsoa värjättyjen asennekiikareiden läpi.

Meikäläinen on liikuskellut eri liikennevälineillä työ- , huvi- ja koulumatkoja vähän aktiivisemmin noin 20 vuotta. Tämä sisältää matkoja niin junilla, metroilla, busseilla, ratikoilla, fillareilla kuin myös parjatuilla henkilöautoilla. Sopivin väline tarpeen ja tilanteen mukaan. En nyt ensihätään muista kuin pari kertaa, jolloin on tullut liikkumavälineen takia myöhästyminen duunista tai koulusta. Ja nämäkin myöhästymiset on muistini mukaan tapahtunut juuri sillä henkilöautolla juututtuani ruuhkaan, jonka joku kanssa-autoilija amatööri on aiheuttanut kolaroimalla..ja joskus on mennyt aikaa kun on hakenut parkkipaikkaa peltilehmälle. Ja joskus teinivuosina silloin omistamani henkilöauto antautui suorittaessani "vapaa-ajan huvimatkaa", mutta tästä sain syyttää vain itseäni eli ylläpidon laiminlyömistä.

Hyvin olen siis pärjännyt, kun en lähde viime minuutilla vaan otan vähän reilummin aikaa. Tällä meidän pk-seudulla junia ja muita julkisia kulkee sen verran tiheään, ettei se ole ongelma eikä tarvitse tuntia aiemmin lähteä. Paljon rennompaa ja pääsee myös kokemuksen mukaan viimeistään suunnittelemaansa aikaan perille.

Ruuhka-aikoina ja kovien kelien aikaan pieniä myöhästymisiä sattuu ymmärrettävästi, näillä kaikilla mainituilla liikennevälineillä. Myös junilla sekä myös niillä henkilöautoilla. Tämä johtuu tietysti siitä, että paljon porukkaa ja kalustoa kun liikkuu niin todennäköisemmin silloin joku laite leviää tai joku porukan sulloutuminen jossain kestää ja aiheuttaa ketjureaktiota. Yleensä kuitenkin jumi aika nopeasti helpottaa ja meno jatkuu. Tämä on ihan sama meillä Suomessa kuin myös muualla.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kannattaa muistaa, että kaikilla linjoilla vuoroväli ei ole viisi minuuttia.
> 
> Itse kuljen työmatkoja säännöllisesti R ja H -junilla. Eikä paljon naurata, kun liikenne välillä sekoilee. Ei nimittäin tule mieleenkään lähteä puolituntia aikaisemmin vain sen vuoksi, että jos junaliikenne nyt tänään sattuu jälleen sekoilemaan.


Ei tarvitsekaan, kunhan on jonkun verran vara-aikaa. Puolen tunnin välillä henkilö A joutuu valitsemaan 15 ja 45 minuutin vara-ajoista ja 15 riittää juuri mukavasti eli jälkimmäiselläkin junalla kerkiää. Taas henkilö B joutuu valitsemaan 2 ja 32 minuutin vara-ajoista. Hänellä on huonoa tuuria, että työt alkaa juurikin huonoon saumaan, mutta se on vain sattuman vika. Hän joutuu valitsemaan 32 minuutin vara-ajan, ellei kokeile joka kerta kepillä jäätä.



> Otetaan esimerkki. (...)
> Onko tämä siis asiakkaan vika, kun hän ei ymmärtänyt lähteä edellisellä vuorolla ja odotella Keravalla 15 min sen sijaan, että luottaisi luvattuun palveluun ja kulkisi yhteydellä, jossa on 5min vaihto? (...)


Tässä tilanteessa pitäisi soittaa liikenteenohjaukseen. Palveluntarjoajan kuuluisi vastata siitä, että juna odottaa sen vaihtoyhteyttä. Foorumin nimim. zige94:llä on henk.koht. kokemuksia tästä, onnistuneesti.



> Näin juuri. Vaikka 5% tuntuu vähältä, ei sen vaikutukset kuitenkaan ole yleensä mitättömiä.





> Muutoinkin, vaikka mainitut myöhästyneet 5% olisivatkin jakautuneet tasaisesti kaikille tunneille(...)


Pitää kuitenkin muistaa, että kirjoitin "yli 95%". Todennäköisesti luku on lähempänä 97,5:ttä %:a. Samanlaista säntillisyyttä ei saa edes Helsingin sisäisestä bussiliikenteestä eikä Ruotsin junaliikenteestä. Yllättävän monet myöhästymiset ovat johtuneet täysin VR:stä riippumattomista syistä.

----------


## Mikle

> Niinpä meillä ollaan GT8N:n kuvailemassa tilanteessa. Epätäsmällinen autoilukin on täsmällisempää kuin joukkoliikenne.


Tästä rohkenen olla eri mieltä. Toki kaikki on kiinni siitä, mihin suuntaan haluaa matkustaa ja missä toisaalta itse asuu. Ruuhkia alkaa olla suosituimpiin työmatka-aikoihin pk-seudullakin jo sen verran, että paljon mukavampaa on kävellä kilometrin (10min) happihyppely asemalle ja hypätä junaan tai bussiin kuin kökötellä noissa ruuhkissa autolla. Jos yöllä jonkun ajomatkan polkaisee autolla rajoitusten mukaan vartissa niin pahimmillaan ruuhka-aikaan siihen samaan saa menemään tunnin. Sitten vielä peltilehmän paikoittaminen ja muu auton hyysäämiseen kuluva aika. Siis ilman mitään normaalista poikkeavia tietukkoja eli kolareita tms. Ja pitää se auto joskus tankatakin, pesunesteet lisätä, siivoilla lumet ja jäät ym. Menee niihinkin aikaa. Ja nämä toimenpiteethän vaan lisääntyvät jos autoa käytetään päivittäin työmatkoilla sensijaan, että se odottelisi kotosalla vapaa-ajan matkoja. Jos nämä ynnää ja vertaa julkisten liikkumismuotojen viemään aikaan niin ei enää olekaan selvää mikä on oikeasti täsmällisempää.

Mulla on ollut sellainen käsitys, että jopa suhteellisen moni tuntemani auton omistaja (tai haltija) ajattelee yllättäen juuri näin. Ja itsekin suosin mukavuussyistä julkisia kulkupelejä aina kun niillä vain suht.mukavasti kohteeseen pääsee. Ja tämä siis sanottuna siitä huolimatta, tai ehkä sen takia, että meillä on jo monta vuotta löytynyt pihalta vähintään pari henkilöautoa. 
Selvähän tietysti on se mukavuustekijä, että autoilija voi itse valita lähtöajan ja jonkunmoisella tarkkuudella myös saapumisajan (jos ei tule matkan katkaisevia ongelmia). Tämän kanssa ei joukkoliikenne pysty kilpailemaan vaikka se kulkisi sekunnilleen taulussa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tässä tilanteessa pitäisi soittaa liikenteenohjaukseen.


Ei pitäisi. Liikenteenohjaus ei nykyään enää suorita mitään liikennöitsijälle (liikennöitsijöille) kuuluvia tehtäviä.

----------


## Dakkus

Liikenteenohjaukseen soittamisen sijaan voisi koittaa sellaista erikoista vetoa, että soittaisi suutaan johtavalle konduktöörille ystävälliseen sävyyn. Hän sitten alkaa järjestellä asioita sellaiseen kuntoon, että matkustaja tavalla tai toisella pääsee järkevässä ajassa perille.

----------


## Murzu

Eikös tuo liikenteenohjaus ole nyt eriytetty omaksi yhtiökseen, täysin irralleen koko vr:stä? Mikä sen nimeksi nyt tulikaan. Mitä sen tehtäviin sitten jatkossa kuuluu, kuuluuko esim asemakuulutukset enää sille, onko jokin siirtymäaika tms? Mikä muuttuu?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Eikös tuo liikenteenohjaus ole nyt eriytetty omaksi yhtiökseen, täysin irralleen koko vr:stä? Mikä sen nimeksi nyt tulikaan.


Ei se nyt täysin irrallaan ole VR:stä, sillä VR-Yhtymä Oy omistaa Finrail Oy:n osakekannasta 100 % seuraavien vuosien ajan.

Alla asiaan liittyvä tiedote:
http://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vakiolinkit...220132039.html

----------


## tlajunen

> Eikös tuo liikenteenohjaus ole nyt eriytetty omaksi yhtiökseen, täysin irralleen koko vr:stä? Mikä sen nimeksi nyt tulikaan. Mitä sen tehtäviin sitten jatkossa kuuluu, kuuluuko esim asemakuulutukset enää sille, onko jokin siirtymäaika tms? Mikä muuttuu?


On, liikenteenohjauksen hoitaa nykyään Finrail. Joskin se on vielä toistaiseksi VR:n kokonaan omistama yhtiö, joka tietysti vähentää toistaiseksi sitä irrallisuutta. Asemakuulutukset eivät ole kuuluneet enää hetkeen liikenteenohjaukselle. Aiemmin liikenteenohjaus saattoi hoitaa myös poikkeustilanteen kalustokiertoja, mutta sitäkään eivät ole tehneet pitkään aikaan.

Yksinkertaistaen voisi sanoa, että liikenteenohjaukselle kuuluu enää vain liikenteenohjaus... eli kulkuteiden muodostaminen.

----------


## zige94

> Toinen juttu on VR:n Visa Electron ja Maestro -sekoilu (kelpaa, ei kelpaa, kelpaa sittenkin, ei muuten varmasti kelpaa, jos yhteys pelaa, niin kelpaa, jne...)


Tässä mun mielestä on parantamisen varaa... Jos on pistetty linja ettei hyväksytä yo. kortteja niin silloin ei hyväksytä. Ei niin että konduktöörin mielen mukaan mennään. Kun on linja ettei Electron kelpaa, niin SE EI KELPAA, piste. Helppoa eikö. Jos konduktööri 1 ja 2 ei hyväksy electronia ja konduktööri 3 hyväksyy, niin asiakashan saa epäselvän kuvan että kelpaako vai ei.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:37 ----------




> Tässä tilanteessa pitäisi soittaa liikenteenohjaukseen. Palveluntarjoajan kuuluisi vastata siitä, että juna odottaa sen vaihtoyhteyttä. Foorumin nimim. zige94:llä on henk.koht. kokemuksia tästä, onnistuneesti.


Oikeastaan johtavaan konduktööriin, tai aseman lipunmyyntiin jos sellainen on auki. Tuossa mun tapauksessa oli kyse siitä että olin Turenkiin menossa, lippuun oli merkitty tietty I-juna jossa vaihtoaika oli 5-7min. I-juna oli myöhässä 12min ja myöhästyin jatkojunasta. Konnari ohjasi mut lipunmyyntiin josta järkättiin mulle pendolla korvaava kuljetus. En sitten tiedä miten menee tapauksissa jossa ei ole junaa merkitty lippuun, eli ei ole sitä tiettyä junaa varattu.

Vaikka asian kuuluisi mennä niin että junat kulkee ajoissa ja asiakas voi siihen luottaa niin en kyllä itse jättäisi 5min varaan vaihtoa (ellei ole niinkuin yo. tapauksessa lippuun merkitty tietty vuoro jolla on mentävä, tällöin varmasti saat korvaavan yhteyden).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:37 ----------




> Lisäksi ärsyttää se, että myöhässäkulkevat kaukojunat laitetaan myöhästyttämään muita junia. Eli kun yksi myöhästyy, niin myöhästyvät muutkin. Eurooppalainen toimintamalli on se, että myöhästyjä laitetaan siihen väliin johon se mahtuu, eikä myöhästyttämään muita ajassaan kulkevia junia.
> 
> Esim. monesti jo Helsingistä myöhässä lähtevä IC 71 laitetaan poikkeuksetta kulkemaan R:n edelle. Siten muuten aikataulussa lähtemään päässyt R jääkin myöhään ja myöhästyy Pasilassa ja Tikkurilassa, kun IC pyörii edessä. Eikä Sm4:n surkealla kiihtyvyydellä oteta R:n aikatauluilla minuuttiakaan kiinni.
> 
> Menettely IC:n myöhästyessä olisi normaalissa valtiossa siten, että R kulkeen ajallaan ja IC sitten myöhässä perässä.


Niin, tämähän asiakkaiden silmiin jotka ei asiasta enempää tiedä niin näyttää juuri tuolta miten kuvailit. Oikeastihan VR ei siitä päätä, vaan Liikenteenohjaus muodostaa kulkutiet junille.. Myöhästymis tapauksissa ajatellaan pitkälle asiat. Esimerkiksi mietitään mitä jos myöhästytetään lisää 71:stä, mitä käy muulle liikenteelle. 71:n tapauksessa joutuisi vaihtojunia odottamaan turhan pitkään, R:n tapauksessa ei.

Tuossa oon eri mieltä ettei oteta minuuttiakaan kiinni. Monesti oon ollu R:ssä joka on lähtenyt myöhässä mutta ollutkin ajoissa määränpäässä (Tikkurila - Riihimäki välillä). R:llä ajetaan n. 140km/h ainakin screenien mukaan, ei 160km/h mitä juna antaa periksi. Tiedä sitten mitä aikatauluun on merkitty tai mille nopeudelle aikataulu on laskettu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eikä Sm4:n surkealla kiihtyvyydellä oteta R:n aikatauluilla minuuttiakaan kiinni.


Mikähän tämä "surkea kiihtyvyys" faktuaalisesti on, ja millä laitteella sitten on ei-niin-surkea kiihtyvyys?

----------


## GT8N

> Niin, tämähän asiakkaiden silmiin jotka ei asiasta enempää tiedä niin näyttää juuri tuolta miten kuvailit.


No, kyllä se voi aiheeseen perehtyneenkin mielestä näyttää siltä.




> Oikeastihan VR ei siitä päätä, vaan Liikenteenohjaus muodostaa kulkutiet junille.. Myöhästymis tapauksissa ajatellaan pitkälle asiat. Esimerkiksi mietitään mitä jos myöhästytetään lisää 71:stä, mitä käy muulle liikenteelle. 71:n tapauksessa joutuisi vaihtojunia odottamaan turhan pitkään, R:n tapauksessa ei.


Kuten todettua, Finnrail on toistaiseksi osa VR:ää, eli kyllä päättää. Toki kokonaisuus ratkaisee liikennetilanteessa. Kuitenkin se, että onko juna myöhässä 5 vai 10 min, ei vielä sekoita koko Suomen vaihtoyhteyksiä.




> Tuossa oon eri mieltä ettei oteta minuuttiakaan kiinni. Monesti oon ollu R:ssä joka on lähtenyt myöhässä mutta ollutkin ajoissa määränpäässä (Tikkurila - Riihimäki välillä). R:llä ajetaan n. 140km/h ainakin screenien mukaan, ei 160km/h mitä juna antaa periksi. Tiedä sitten mitä aikatauluun on merkitty tai mille nopeudelle aikataulu on laskettu.


Riippuu toki kuljettajasta, mutta R:llä kiriminen ei käytännössä onnistu. Helsingin suuntaan voi yrittää puristaa, mutta pohjoisen suuntaan on vielä vaikeampaa.

R-junien aikataulut ovat mitoitettu 160 km/h perusteella. H-junilla puolestaan 120 km/h, sillä H:n kierrossa on myös Sm1/2 kalustoa. Siten Sm4:llä voi H:lla ottaa aikataulua kiinni parhaimmillaan luokkaa 8 min. R:llä puolestaan ei juuri mitään.

R: junat ajavat valtaosan matkasta alle 160 km/h vauhtia, koska a) kiihtyvyys ei ole tähtitieteellinen ja b)rataosalla on useita erotusjaksoja sekä 80 km/h vaihteita.

Kuvaus nopeuksista mentäessä pohjoiseen R:llä: 
Helsinki-Pasila tuttua liruttelua, sn 50Pasilasta lähdettyä saavutetaan 160 km/h vasta Malmin jälkeen ja Tikkurilaan jarruttaminen alkaa Puistolassa.Tikkurilasta lähdettyä saavutetaan 160km/h vasta Rekolassa, vastaavasti jarruttelu Keravan 80 km/h vaihteeseen alkaa jo Saviolla.Keravalta lähdettyä saavutetaan juuri ja juuri 160 km/h Ristinummen kohdalla, jossa on uudestaan aloitettava jarruttamaan heti Kyrölän jälkeen olevaan (entisen Lustikullan) 80 km/h vaihteeseen. Tämän jälkeen kiihdytetään hieman, kunnes jarrutetaan Järvenpäähän.Järvenpäästä lähdettäessä ehditään n. 100 km/h vauhtiin Saunakallioon tultaessa, jossa on hidastettava Purolan 80 km/h vaihteeseen. Tämän jälkeen ehditään kiidyttämään n. 130 km/h vauhtiin ennen Purolan ja Nuppulinnan välissä olevaa erotusjaksoa, joka keskeyttää kiidyttämisen hetkeksi. 160 km/h ehditään ajamaan vain Nuppulinna - Huikko -väli, kunnes on aloitettava jarrutus Jokelaan.Jokelasta lähdettyä ollaan 160 km/h vauhdissa vasta Palopurossa, jonka jälkeen taas aloitettava hidastamaan Hyvinkään 80 km/h vaihteeseen.Hyvinkäältä lähdön jälkeen 160 km/h on vasta Monnin suoralla ja Arolammen jälkeen alkaa jälleen jarruttelu Riihimäkeen.
Helsingin suuntaan kiihdyttelyä ja jarruttelua on vähemmän, kun matkanopeuteen vaituttavia 80 km/h vaihteita ei ole kuin Monnin suoran jälkeen sekä ennen Keravaa. (Hyvinkäältä ja Keravalta lähdettäessä eivät vaihteet hidasta, koska yli 80 km/h vauhtia saavuteta ennen vaihdetta.)

Yhteenvetona siis, että 160 km/h nopeutta ei ole mahdollista ajaa kuin hetkittäin kalustotyypistä ja radasta johtuen, ja siten keskinopeus laskee selvästi. R:n aikatauluilla ei kuitenkaan ole mahdollista olla kiihdyttämättä kaikissa väleissä 160 km/h vauhtiin asti, tai muuten jäädään välittömästi myöhään.

Silloin, kun pohjoiseen menevä R on myöhässä, pystyy kaksi minuuttia kirimään sillä, ettei aja Kyrölä-Purola väliä raidetta 3, vaan suoraa pääkulkutietä jossa ei tarvitse hidastella vaihteisiin. Tämä tuli koettua syksyllä, jolloin jotain syystä Järvenpään kolmatta raidetta ei käytetty kahteen päivään. Kuitenkaan yleensä "kaukolla" ei ole tällaista pelisilmää myöhästymisen helpoittamiseen, jos juna on valmiiksi myöhässä.




> Mikähän tämä "surkea kiihtyvyys" faktuaalisesti on, ja millä laitteella sitten on ei-niin-surkea kiihtyvyys?


Ei ole tähän hätään antaa mitään tilastoarvoja, mutta Sm5:een (1,3m/s*2) verrattuna Sm4:t kiihtyvät huomattavan laiskasti. Esimerkiksi Keravalta Helsingin suuntaan lähdettäessä, on 160km/h lasissa vasta Vantaan rajan kohdalla. Ei minusta mikään loistosuoritus lähiliikennejunalta.

----------


## zige94

> Kuten todettua, Finnrail on toistaiseksi osa VR:ää, eli kyllä päättää. Toki kokonaisuus ratkaisee liikennetilanteessa. Kuitenkin se, että onko juna myöhässä 5 vai 10 min, ei vielä sekoita koko Suomen vaihtoyhteyksiä.


Käytännössä on, vielä, samalla tavalla kuin Pohjolan Liikenne eli tytäryhtiö. Kuitenkin päätökset siellä tehdään vähän eri paikassa kuin vaikka mitä operaatiokeskuksissa tehtäisiin junien poikkeustilanteissa. Liikenteenohjaus päättää miten ne junat laittaa. 5 tai 10minuuttia kaksiraiteisella rataosalla ei ole mitään, mutta Kouvolasta tai Tampereelta kun jatketaan matkaa niin voikin ongelmia ilmetä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:48 ----------




> Riippuu toki kuljettajasta, mutta R:llä kiriminen ei käytännössä onnistu. Helsingin suuntaan voi yrittää puristaa, mutta pohjoisen suuntaan on vielä vaikeampaa.
> 
> R-junien aikataulut ovat mitoitettu 160 km/h perusteella. H-junilla puolestaan 120 km/h, sillä H:n kierrossa on myös Sm1/2 kalustoa. Siten Sm4:llä voi H:lla ottaa aikataulua kiinni parhaimmillaan luokkaa 8 min. R:llä puolestaan ei juuri mitään.


Ajatko kyseisiä junia vai mistä tiedät noin tarkkaan? Itselläni on kyllä erilaisia kokemuksia, esim. 160 vauhti on kyllä saavutettu aikaisemmin kuin kuvailit jne. Sm1/2:t ovat paljon laiskempia kuin Sm4:t (ihan veturinkuljettajien tietoa).

H-junien aikataulut on mitoitettu 120km/h:lle, sen tiedän ja R-junien "160"km/h:lle, onko se oikeasti laskettu tasan tarkkaan tuolle nopeudelle. Itselläni on sellainen käsitys että olisi 140km/h:lle koska monessa paikassa on ajeltu vain sitä nopeutta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sm5:een (1,3m/s*2) verrattuna Sm4:t kiihtyvät huomattavan laiskasti.


Sm5:n teho riittää pitämään tuon kiihtyvyyden vain 40 km/h nopeuteen asti. Sen jälkeen kiihtyvyys laskee ollen vain 0,3 m/s^2 huippunopeus saavutettaessa. On totta, että Sm4:n teho riittää huippukiihtyvyyteen vain 30 km/h nopeuteen asti, mutta en silti sanoisi kiihtyvyyttä huonoksi. Matka-ajan kannalta ratkaisevinta on kiihdytyksen alku.

Mitä nopeasti laskin niin, että teho rajoittaa kiihtyvyyttä, niin Sm5 saavuttaisi 160 km/h nopeuden ajassa 70 s ja matkalla 1950 metriä. Sm4:llä menisi 97 s ja 2790 metriä. Tällä on kuitenkin kokonaismatka-ajassa paljon pienempi ero: Sm5:llä menee 2790 metrin matkaan yhteensä 89 sekuntia, eli vain 8 sekuntia vähemmän kuin Sm4:llä. Tällä on toki merkitystä, kun pysähdyksiä on enemmän, mutta aika vähän R-junan tapauksessa.

Jos R-juna on kiihdyttänyt 160 km/h:een vasta Vantaan rajalla eli noin 4300 metrin matkalla, se tuskin on käyttänyt maksimikiihtyvyyttä.

----------


## Compact

> Kuten todettua, Finnrail on toistaiseksi osa VR:ää...


Yhtiön nimi on Finrail Oy.

----------


## sane

> Ei tarvitsekaan, kunhan on jonkun verran vara-aikaa. Puolen tunnin välillä henkilö A joutuu valitsemaan 15 ja 45 minuutin vara-ajoista ja 15 riittää juuri mukavasti eli jälkimmäiselläkin junalla kerkiää. Taas henkilö B joutuu valitsemaan 2 ja 32 minuutin vara-ajoista. Hänellä on huonoa tuuria, että työt alkaa juurikin huonoon saumaan, mutta se on vain sattuman vika. Hän joutuu valitsemaan 32 minuutin vara-ajan, ellei kokeile joka kerta kepillä jäätä.





> Vaikka asian kuuluisi mennä niin että junat kulkee ajoissa ja asiakas voi siihen luottaa niin en kyllä itse jättäisi 5min varaan vaihtoa (ellei ole niinkuin yo. tapauksessa lippuun merkitty tietty vuoro jolla on mentävä, tällöin varmasti saat korvaavan yhteyden).


Jos olisin kuvailemassasi tilanteessa henkilö B, valitsisin käytännössä aina 2 minuutin vara-ajan, tai henkilöauton. Ainakaan päivittäin en hyväksyisi 30 min aikaisempaa herätystä ja ajan tuhlaamista kohteessa valla mielekästä tekemistä. Sen sijaan, mikäli olisi joku oikeasti tärkä tapaaminen josta ei saa myöhästyä, valitsisin ilman muuta 32 minuutin vara-ajan.

Sama kuvailemasi 5 min vaihto. Yhtään pidempään en ainakaan suostuisi päivittäisillä matkoilla odottamaan, varsinkaan kun nuo juna-asemat eivät mitään erityisen mukavaa odotusympäristöä edusta.

Pointtina tässä kirjoituksessa oli se, että ei päivittäisiltä matkoilta voi odottaa ihmisiä hyväksymään jatkuvia myöhästymisiä (edes pieniä), eikä pitkiä vaihtoaikoja. Harvemmin tehtävillä matkoilla ne sen sijaan voivat olla ainakin itselle hyväksyttäviä. Johtuen siitä, että joko ei ole niin justiinsa milloin on perillä, tai tärkeän tapaamisen kohdalla ajankohtaan voi yleensä vaikuttaa siten, että kerkeää hyvin paikalle vaikka juna olisi 5-10 min myöhässä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Riippuu toki kuljettajasta, mutta R:llä kiriminen ei käytännössä onnistu. Helsingin suuntaan voi yrittää puristaa, mutta pohjoisen suuntaan on vielä vaikeampaa.


Tälleen fiilistuntumalta muistelisin, että pari kolme minuuttia saa aikataulua kiinni Helsingistä Riihimäelle.

----------


## GT8N

> Ajatko kyseisiä junia vai mistä tiedät noin tarkkaan?


En varsinaisesti aja, mutta olen pidemmän aikaa matkustanut pääradan taajiksilla säännöllisesti. Siten on tullut käytännössä havainnoitua ja koettua niin aikataulunmukaista kuin myöhässäkulkevaa ja sekoilevaa liikennettä.

----------


## JSL

Väki on selvästi jakautunut 2 leiriin: VR OY fanit ja anti-VR. Ensiksi mainituilla sokea usko valtionyhtiöön. Toiset tarkastelevat sitä kriittisesti. Itse en ole niinkuin pässi narussa valtionjohdon vedätettävissä. Siitä olisi tuhoisat seuraukset, katsokaa vaikka fascismia, natzismia ja kommunismia. Tärkeänä pidän että kansalle jaetaan oikeanlaista kritiikkiä VR OY:n virheistä ja että niihin puututaan. Siten tälle kehnolle tilanteella junaliikenteessä saadaan jotain aikaankin. Eduskunnassa on oikeesti sellasta porukkaa mikä uskoo kaiken mitä VR OY niille sanoo.

----------


## Topi

> Väki on selvästi jakautunut 2 leiriin: VR OY fanit ja anti-VR. Ensiksi mainituilla sokea usko valtionyhtiöön.


Itse en kuulu kumpaankaan. Puolustan raideliikennettä, joten myös samalla VR:ää, mutten ole mikään fani. Uskoisin ettei kukaan tällä foorumilla saisi aikaan yhtä kattavaa ja toimivampaa systeemiä.

----------


## Mikle

> Riippuu toki kuljettajasta, mutta R:llä kiriminen ei käytännössä onnistu.


Sinänsä kiintoisa tutkielma aiheesta, mutta itse johtopäätös on väärin. :Very Happy:  Monesti minunkin on tullut tuolla R:llä mentyä Hki-Riihimäki-väli ja kyllä se ainakin 5 minuuttia ottaa kiinni jos tarvitsee.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sinänsä kiintoisa tutkielma aiheesta, mutta itse johtopäätös on väärin. Monesti minunkin on tullut tuolla R:llä mentyä Hki-Riihimäki-väli ja kyllä se ainakin 5 minuuttia ottaa kiinni jos tarvitsee.


Kuinkahan paljon R-junan aikatauluissa on myös huomioitu, että jos kalusto pitäisikin jostain syystä korvata Sm1/2-kalustolla, ettei se silloin myöhästyisi ihan älyttömästi? Todennäköisempää kuitenkin lienee, että aikataulussa on reilusti väljyyttä, jota tuo hyvin ruuhkainen väli tarvitsee, kun kaukojunat ovat milloin mistäkin syystä myöhässä. Jossain vaiheessa jos ehdin, voisin laskea ihan teoreettisen aikataulun Sm4:n maksimisuorituskyvylle, jos oletetaan että teho on ainoa kiihtyvyyttä rajoittava tekijä. Todellinen kiihtyvyyskäyrä lienee hitusen sitä alhaisempi, mutta ero lienee lopullisessa aikataulussa joitakin sekunteja. Tärkeintä olisi ehkä tietää, mikä on Sm4:n maksimikiihtyvyys välillä 0-30 km/h. Olisiko tlajunen joskus kellottanut maksimikiihdytystä kännykällä?

----------


## Mikle

> Kuinkahan paljon R-junan aikatauluissa on myös huomioitu, että jos kalusto pitäisikin jostain syystä korvata Sm1/2-kalustolla, ettei se silloin myöhästyisi ihan älyttömästi? Todennäköisempää kuitenkin lienee, että aikataulussa on reilusti väljyyttä, jota tuo hyvin ruuhkainen väli tarvitsee, kun kaukojunat ovat milloin mistäkin syystä myöhässä. Jossain vaiheessa jos ehdin, voisin laskea ihan teoreettisen aikataulun Sm4:n maksimisuorituskyvylle, jos oletetaan että teho on ainoa kiihtyvyyttä rajoittava tekijä. Todellinen kiihtyvyyskäyrä lienee hitusen sitä alhaisempi, mutta ero lienee lopullisessa aikataulussa joitakin sekunteja. Tärkeintä olisi ehkä tietää, mikä on Sm4:n maksimikiihtyvyys välillä 0-30 km/h. Olisiko tlajunen joskus kellottanut maksimikiihdytystä kännykällä?


En ole tlajunen, mutta kerran mulla unohtui puhelimeen SportsTracker päälle kun hyppäsin nilkan kiukuttelun takia kesken lenkin junaan ja menin sillä Korsosta kotiin Koivikseen. Jälkeenpäin katsoin lenkkini lukemia ja huomasin maksiminopeuteni olleen hetkellisesti jossain karvan vajaa 180km/h:ssa  :Smile:  Kylä lähtee! Tosin kalustona oli Flirtti, mutta taitaa 120 olla rajoitus..  Ei vissiin kepsi sillä kertaa tykännyt junan muodostamasta esteestä taivaalle.

Tohon R-junaan liittyen; Sm4 näyttää max.kiihtyvän ihan reippaasti paikaltaan, meno kylläkin rauhoittuu hieman ylempänä. Ei se taida Flirtille paljoa 0-30 jäädä, mutta harvoin käsittääkseni kummassakaan maksimikiihdytystä käytetään paikaltaan poistuttaessa juuri mukavuuden takia. Ja tietysti liukas keli vaatii lisää pelivaraa niin kiihdytys- kuin himmailupuolella.

----------


## zige94

> En ole tlajunen, mutta kerran mulla unohtui puhelimeen SportsTracker päälle kun hyppäsin nilkan kiukuttelun takia kesken lenkin junaan ja menin sillä Korsosta kotiin Koivikseen. Jälkeenpäin katsoin lenkkini lukemia ja huomasin maksiminopeuteni olleen hetkellisesti jossain karvan vajaa 180km/h:ssa  Kylä lähtee! Tosin kalustona oli Flirtti, mutta taitaa 120 olla rajoitus..  Ei vissiin kepsi sillä kertaa tykännyt junan muodostamasta esteestä taivaalle.


Junassa saattaa näyttää mitä tahansa jos pakettikatkojuna kulkee GPS:n perusteella 179km/h  :Wink:  Ei sieltä junasta saa signaalia kun tuurilla. Bussissa saa jo hyvin tai no lähes aina. 120km/h on kaupunkiradalla nopeusrajoitus, Sm5:lla pääsee kuitenkin 160km/h.

Itseäni vähän ihmetyttää onko Sm4 muka tosiaan niin laiska kuten GT8N kuvaili.. I-junassakin kiihdyttää nopeasti 120km/h:n vauhtiin (mm. Oulunkylä - Pukinmäki välillä). Flirttihän ehtii kiihdyttää 120km/h:n vauhtiin Malmin ja Tapanilan välillä ja ehtii sitä vauhtia ajelemaankin ennen kuin kuljettaja alkaa jarruttamaan, usein jarrutus meneekin aika pitkäksi mutta tarkoitus varmaan saada aikataulua vähän kiinni kun usein Helsingistä Tapanilaan aikataulupoikkeama on n. +1min (- +2min).

----------


## tlajunen

> Tohon R-junaan liittyen; Sm4 näyttää max.kiihtyvän ihan reippaasti paikaltaan, meno kylläkin rauhoittuu hieman ylempänä. Ei se taida Flirtille paljoa 0-30 jäädä, mutta harvoin käsittääkseni kummassakaan maksimikiihdytystä käytetään paikaltaan poistuttaessa juuri mukavuuden takia. Ja tietysti liukas keli vaatii lisää pelivaraa niin kiihdytys- kuin himmailupuolella.


Sekä Sm4 että Sm5 kiihtyvät hiljaisessa vauhdissa varsin riittävästi, mutta Sm4:n tehonpuute näkyy suuremmissa nopeuksissa. Se vaikuttaisi kaikin puolin suunnitellulta max 160 km/h vauhtiin, kun taas Sm5:llä vaikuttaisi olevan jonkin verran tehoreserviä.

Sm4:llä voi kiihdyttää lähdöstä alkaen "kahva laidassa" ilman, että matkustusmukavuus kärsisi kohtuuttomasti. Ei sillä kuitenkaan ole tarvetta tehdä niin aivan heti liikeellelähdön jälkeen, pehmentää hiukan menoa kun ei suoraan survaise kahvaa laitaan. (vrt. Sm1/2, jolla käytännössä aina ajetaan niin paljon kun irtoaa, mikäli pyörä pitää). Sm5 sen sijaan kiihtyy (hyvällä kelillä) hiljaisessa nopeudessa niin ripeästi, ettei siinä ole enää järjen hiventäkään.  :Smile:

----------


## GT8N

> Monesti minunkin on tullut tuolla R:llä mentyä Hki-Riihimäki-väli ja kyllä se ainakin 5 minuuttia ottaa kiinni jos tarvitsee.


Riippuu tilanteesta. Yleensä ei. Talvella kun lumi pöllyää ja lämpötila sahaa nollan molemmin puolin, ovat kiskot hyvin usein enemmän ja vähemmän liukkaat. Siten kiihdytyksessä ei voida käyttää käyttää aina täyttä tehoa koska "pallo ei pidä". Näin kiihdytyksessä, jossa pitäisi ulosmitata pienemmän nopeusalueen parempi kiihtyvyys, jää välillä tekemättä. Se ei ainkaan helpota myöhästymisen kirimistä.

----------


## Mikle

> Riippuu tilanteesta. Yleensä ei.



Minä muotoilisin; riippuu toki tilanteesta. Yleensä kyllä  :Cool: 
Tuohan on tietenkin kiinni liikennetilanteesta. Mutta kyllä se ottaa tuollaisen muutaman, jopa viiden min. kiinni. Jos siis liikenneolosuhteet muuten suotuisat eli latu auki eikä muita murheita. R:ää ennenhän lähtee edellinen kulkija Hesasta samoja latuja  '12 yli tasan eli idän suunnan pikuri ja sekin poistuu edestä jo Kytomaalla. Ja normaalistihan sekin on lähtenyt Tikkurilasta jo R:n sinne saapuessa eli se latu siis  on usein lähtökohtaisesti auki.
Liukas keli tietysti hankaloittaa pidentäen kiihdytykseen kuin jarrutuksiinkin tarvittavaa matkaa ja tällöin se tietenkin vaatii veronsa, muttei vesitä kokonaan kirimistä siinäkään. R:n etu noissa ajoittaisissa pienen kitkan keleissä tosin on se, että se pysähtyy suht.harvakseen eikä vauhtia näin tarvitse repiä pysähdyksistä kovin montaa kertaa.

----------

